
Show HN: Moanalytics.com – Analytics management for your team - moritzmoritz21
https://moanalytics.com
======
moritzmoritz21
Hey everyone!

I worked the last weeks on a problem I wanted to solve and came up building
this (so far) small tool.

In the backlog are quite a few features I want to add to it.

The idea behind moanalytics.com is to replace the well-known google sheet
companies are using to organise their tracking events for a product. Tracking
events always have some parameters which are written down in these sheets.

Additionally I am working as a software engineer and there is always a manual
process to copy&paste the events from the sheet in the actual product. This is
solved now since I added an export for the events.

Please try it out and I am happy about any feedback :)

~~~
CaveTech
Random Advice, but I'm in Ad Tech and build tracking and attribution
platforms. I couldn't figure out what the product was supposed to be doing
from the landing page. Reading your comment makes this more clear. I'd advise
you to take another stab and the LP copy, and maybe put more practical
examples (using real tags/event names for instance?) which make make it easier
to understand at first look.

~~~
shostack
Any chance you can share what company you're at?

I've built these spreadsheets in a Marketing Operations capacity for my
marketing teams and our engineering/product/data science counterparts that
helped with implementation. I've also done this agency-side.

I can see some value here as a nice UI around it, particularly if there's
various roles and permissions I can set for who does what. Also, props to OP
for showing screenshots large enough to see what's actually going on in the
product.

I'd echo your suggestion about actual events. These should probably be funnel-
related events and not random product activity.

Another thing I'd like to see is some sort of version control and
changelog/commit message functionality. Having access to the current events
and their context is one thing. Having context around what changed and why is
another layer of value that is critical for teams that may not be closely
interacting on making these changes.

That's really getting into the workflow aspects which include things like
notifications and alerts, as well as piping into analytics tools to monitor
for things when an event stops reporting data (which may indicate something
broke).

CaveTech, are you aware of any other tools on the market that try to
productize this common use of spreadsheets like this?

~~~
moritzmoritz21
To dive in the questions ...

> Another thing I'd like to see is some sort of version control and
> changelog/commit message functionality. Having access to the current events
> and their context is one thing. Having context around what changed and why
> is another layer of value that is critical for teams that may not be closely
> interacting on making these changes.

versioning I am currently working on. So you are able to go back in history
and see what events were tracked for each version.

> I'd echo your suggestion about actual events. These should probably be
> funnel-related events and not random product activity.

Can you give me an example here? :) I am an engineer and may not see the
"other side" of the events.

~~~
shostack
It varies by setup. Just do a few Google Image Searches for funnel event
tracking or read some tutorials on setting up Google Analytics conversion
tracking events and you'll get a sense of the categories, actions, values, and
labels people often use.

~~~
moritzmoritz21
Thanks! I added it to my list and see how this can be done :)

------
hashamali
On the login page, there is a note:

"By registering, I agree to the General Terms and Conditions (GTC) and the
Privacy Policy for Phrase.com."

What is phrase.com's relationship to this product?

~~~
moritzmoritz21
There is no relationship with phrase.com.

------
hundchenkatze
As a native English speaker, I can't help but read it as moan analytics.

~~~
moritzmoritz21
oh I never thought about it in this way. The name is coming from my nickname
tbh "mo".

~~~
itcrowd
Maybe consider moranalytics (although it may have "moron" associations) or
"molytics" (tagline: mo' lytics, mo' problems).

~~~
moritzmoritz21
molytics sounds cool!

I thought about so many names ... checked the domains => taken :D

~~~
mshade
Yeah - I am reminded of MoanMyIP.com.

------
sharetip
I could put that blog together in a weekend.

~~~
moritzmoritz21
Do you mean the landing page or the app? :)

------
Gigablah
I really don't want to be the guy that kvetches about names, but "moanalytics"
sounds rather, uh, suggestive.

~~~
RandomBacon
If not you, then it was going to be me. I first read it as Moan-alytics.

~~~
jldugger
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

I read it as 'mo analytics, mo problems'

